# Movie Quotes



## ericschevy

Give a quote and the next person guess the movie,


"Look at the fun bags on that hose hound"


----------



## Judy

Dumb and Dumber

*
"I've been going to this high school for seven and a half years. I'm no dummy. I know high school girls."*


----------



## reddoggy

Judy said:


> Dumb and Dumber
> 
> *
> "I've been going to this high school for seven and a half years. I'm no dummy. I know high school girls."*


Dazed and Confused???

In reference to the woman talking about the rule of thumb being a rule for whipping your wife...
"well in that case it shoulda been called the rule of wrist!"


----------



## ericschevy

Judy said:


> Dumb and Dumber
> 
> _*"I've been going to this high school for seven and a half years. I'm no dummy. I know high school girls."*_


Better off dead?

Let me tell you what Melba Toast is packin' right here, all right. We got 4:11 Positrac outback, 750 double pumper, Edelbrock intake, bored over 30, 11 to 1 pop-up pistons, turbo-jet 390 horsepower. We're talkin' some f*****muscle.


----------



## NesOne

ericschevy said:


> Let me tell you what Melba Toast is packin' right here, all right. We got 4:11 Positrac outback, 750 double pumper, Edelbrock intake, bored over 30, 11 to 1 pop-up pistons, turbo-jet 390 horsepower. We're talkin' some f*****muscle.


The best line of the whole movie in Dazed and Confused!!!! :thumbsup:

"I beg to differ sir, we started a game we never got to finish. Play for blood, remember?"


----------



## MetalGirl30

NesOne said:


> The best line of the whole movie in Dazed and Confused!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> "I beg to differ sir, we started a game we never got to finish. Play for blood, remember?"


Samuel L. Jackson in 481? Movie where he is a teacher who gets back at some bad students?

"Attention passengers, we are now departing Nun Central, on our journey to Hell and beyond. The Captain has turned off the "No Smoking" sign, and you may now move about the cabin freely. Thank you for being Catholic, and for choosing the Saint Gabriel school bus...."


----------



## intensive

man this thread is to hard for a ex-stoner...so many great movies, but cant rem. a flippin one lol


----------



## intensive

man this thread is to hard for a ex-stoner...so many great movies, but cant rem. a flippin one lol


----------



## NesOne

MetalGirl30 said:


> Samuel L. Jackson in 481? Movie where he is a teacher who gets back at some bad students?


Nope, it's not "481"



MetalGirl30 said:


> "Attention passengers, we are now departing Nun Central, on our journey to Hell and beyond. The Captain has turned off the "No Smoking" sign, and you may now move about the cabin freely. Thank you for being Catholic, and for choosing the Saint Gabriel school bus...."


Bachelor Party?


----------



## NesOne

intensive said:


> man this thread is to hard for a ex-stoner...so many great movies, but cant rem. a flippin one lol


I have 2 words for you my friend.........

Google it. :hammer:


----------



## buzhunter

Give this one a shot - 

"What we've got here is a failure to communicate. "


----------



## MetalGirl30

NesOne said:


> Nope, it's not "481"
> 
> Bachelor Party?


.......yep!!!!

Try this one:

"We're talking paranoid delusional psychosis. I saw the guy's room. Cozy... if you're Hannibal Lecter."


----------



## MetalGirl30

buzhunter said:


> Give this one a shot -
> 
> "What we've got here is a failure to communicate. "


Was used in movie Apollo 13 but also in Cool Hand Luke (great movie)

I remembered apollo 13, but hubby said " no , cool hand luke"...Mr. Know it all...lol!!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30

NesOne said:


> The best line of the whole movie in Dazed and Confused!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> "I beg to differ sir, we started a game we never got to finish. Play for blood, remember?"


Should of kicked myself in rear for this one.
Tombstone right???? Doc Holiday's famous line!!!
Watched this movie last night


----------



## NesOne

MetalGirl30 said:


> Should of kicked myself in rear for this one.
> Tombstone right???? Doc Holiday's famous line!!!
> Watched this movie last night


Yes mam.

Here's an easy one for everybody:

"PC Load Letter?! WTF does that mean?!!"


----------



## NesOne

MetalGirl30 said:


> .......yep!!!!
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> "We're talking paranoid delusional psychosis. I saw the guy's room. Cozy... if you're Hannibal Lecter."


Ace Ventura Pet Detective

Here's another one:

"Is it better to feared? or loved?"


----------



## MetalGirl30

NesOne said:


> Yes mam.
> 
> Here's an easy one for everybody:
> 
> "PC Load Letter?! WTF does that mean?!!"


Is it Office Space?


----------



## MetalGirl30

This should be an easy one....

"As far back as I can remember, I always wanted to be a gangster."


----------



## intensive

get rich or die tryin^


----------



## ericschevy

Good Fellas..

"Relax. Kids swallow quarters all the time. 
Really? 
Sure. If she craps out two dimes and a nickel, then you can start worrying."


----------



## MetalGirl30

ericschevy said:


> Good Fellas..
> 
> "Relax. Kids swallow quarters all the time.
> Really?
> Sure. If she craps out two dimes and a nickel, then you can start worrying."


League of Our Own?

Heres one: "What we do in life, echoes in eternity."


----------



## ericschevy

Grumpy old men
I don't know yours..


----------



## buzhunter

Here you go - " Chopper, sick balls!"


----------



## Carriana

MetalGirl30 said:


> League of Our Own?
> 
> Heres one: "What we do in life, echoes in eternity."


Gladiator - my hubbies favorite movie =)


----------



## Taz

buzhunter said:


> Here you go - " Chopper, sick balls!"


stand by me


----------



## bullybabe

OMG I have to get my husband in on this thread.... he could be here all day.


----------



## MetalGirl30

Alright here is another one...lord I love this thread...


"You know what they say: People in glass houses sink sh... sh... sh... ships"


----------



## ericschevy

I don't even have a guess..



Here's one..

"Never in history did you hear about 17 or 18 of us gettin' killed nowhere altoghether. 'Cuz we run. We run when somebody else runs. We don't ask no questions why we runnin', we just get our a** up and start damn running."


----------



## BedlamBully

K here's one for you guys

"Wise man say forgiveness is divine...but never pay full price for late pizza"


----------



## BedlamBully

MetalGirl30 said:


> Alright here is another one...lord I love this thread...
> 
> "You know what they say: People in glass houses sink sh... sh... sh... ships"


Boondock Saints....boooyah :woof:


----------



## OldFortKennels

> Wise man say forgiveness is divine...but never pay full price for late pizza"


 TMNT!!!!

I feel the need, the need for speed!!!


----------



## NesOne

OldFortKennels said:


> I feel the need, the need for speed!!!


Top Gun?

"What does mine say?... DUDE! what does mine say?... SWEET!..." repeat like 5 times, hahahahaha.


----------



## ericschevy

NesOne said:


> Top Gun?
> 
> "What does mine say?... DUDE! what does mine say?... SWEET!..." repeat like 5 times, hahahahaha.


Dude!! Where's my car..lol

Try this

We might just make it. Did that thought ever cross your brain? Well regardless I would rather take my chance out there on the ocean, that to stay here and die on this s***hole island spending the rest of my life talking to a damn VOLLEYBALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits

Castaway

"Hit Weezer!"

Stephanie


----------



## MetalGirl30

PullDawgPits said:


> Castaway
> 
> "Hit Weezer!"
> 
> Stephanie


Steel Magnolias?

heres one:
"Licensed to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man free to kill gophers at will."


----------



## ericschevy

Caddyshack

Let me tell you a little story about a man named Sh! Sh! even before you start. That was a pre-emptive "sh!" Now, I have a whole bag of "sh!" with your name on it. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080487/quotes


----------



## Carriana

ericschevy said:


> Caddyshack
> 
> Let me tell you a little story about a man named Sh! Sh! even before you start. That was a pre-emptive "sh!" Now, I have a whole bag of "sh!" with your name on it.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080487/quotes


Austin Powers, International Man of Mystery!

"They look like big strong hands, don't they?"


----------



## cane76

*from taxi driver*
someday a real rain gonna come and wash all the trash off the streets....
*i soooo feel that,cant wait till that day*


----------



## honeypitty

" your a dasiey if u do"


----------



## TheBoss

"If you even kill me in a dream you better wake up and apologize"


----------



## NesOne

honeypitty said:


> " your a dasiey if u do"


Doc Holliday - Tombstone

Here's one:

"YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH WHEN YOU'RE TALKING TO ME"


----------



## woodpro1102

Wedding crashers

Heres one

"If you shoot me in a dream you better wake up and apologise"


----------



## BedlamBully

Carriana said:


> Austin Powers, International Man of Mystery!
> 
> "They look like big strong hands, don't they?"


Hmmm Never Ending Story?

"Peck....Peck....Peck Peck Peck Peck Peck Peck"


----------



## NesOne

woodpro1102 said:


> Wedding crashers
> 
> Heres one
> 
> "If you shoot me in a dream you better wake up and apologise"


Reservoir Dogs?

"I always tell the truth... even when I lie"


----------



## woodpro1102

NesOne said:


> Reservoir Dogs?
> 
> "I always tell the truth... even when I lie"


Yup

Scarface

"You, flock of seagulls, you know why we're here? Why don't you tell my man Vincent where you got the shit hid?"


----------



## NesOne

woodpro1102 said:


> "You, flock of seagulls, you know why we're here? Why don't you tell my man Vincent where you got the shit hid?"


Pulp Fiction, great movie!!!

"haha, no it's about the link between brain damage and football... nah, it's a good book, your friends will love it, ya know, it's got mazes in it, and ya know little coloring areas, sections, pop-up pictures, it's a lot of fun"


----------



## woodpro1102

damn you got me, sounds like a funny movie though


----------



## pitbulllover27870

lol... i cant figure it out either


----------



## NesOne

All right, here is the movie that I quoted: 

Transformers (2007)

("haha, no it's about the link between brain damage and football... nah, it's a good book, your friends will love it, ya know, it's got mazes in it, and ya know little coloring areas, sections, pop-up pictures, it's a lot of fun")


----------



## pitbulllover27870

"this was a f****n bomb, for a few seconds this place was armageddon,aaaannnnnddddd there was a firefight.."


betcha cant figure it out!!


----------



## ericschevy

You got me....

Try this,
*"On a similar note I must confess to you, I'm giving very serious thought... to eating your wife."*


----------



## BedlamBully

pitbulllover27870 said:


> "this was a f****n bomb, for a few seconds this place was armageddon,aaaannnnnddddd there was a firefight.."
> 
> betcha cant figure it out!!


Boondock Saints

or I think its in a song also
Love lost in a hail of gunfire by bleeding through??


----------



## BedlamBully

ericschevy said:


> You got me....
> 
> Try this,
> *"On a similar note I must confess to you, I'm giving very serious thought... to eating your wife."*


Hannibal.......


----------



## apbtmom76

okok I got one for y'all.

"Bring me the BIG knife."

haha guess.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Moon struck for sure...she wont do it. lol
My all time favorite for sure...
"Kinda hot in these mechanical rhinos!"


----------



## Jr.

“If you don’t chew Big Red, then @#% you”


----------



## ericschevy

dan'sgrizz said:


> Moon struck for sure...she wont do it. lol
> My all time favorite for sure...
> "Kinda hot in these mechanical rhinos!"


Hmmm, Ace Ventura?

"Miss Nude America is on tonight". 
"Well how can you hear what she has to say?" 
"Who cares what she has to say."


----------



## apbtmom76

no it's Jack Nicholson from Moonsrtruck. LOL


----------



## s.mariegreene

“dang g he bout put you in a comma"


----------



## Coletrain

ericschevy said:


> Hmmm, Ace Ventura?
> 
> "Miss Nude America is on tonight".
> "Well how can you hear what she has to say?"
> "Who cares what she has to say."


Nightmare on Elm Street?



Jr. said:


> "If you don't chew Big Red, then @#% you"


Talladega Nights : The Ballad of Ricky Bobby

Here's one :

"The Almighty tells me he can get me out of this mess, but he's pretty sure you're f***ed."


----------



## Jr.

Coletrain said:


> Talladega Nights : The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
> 
> Here's one :
> 
> "The Almighty tells me he can get me out of this mess, but he's pretty sure you're f***ed."


Braveheart??

how about this.

"I mean just imagine if girls weren't weirded out by our boners and stuff and just like wanted to see them. I mean, you know, that's the world I one day want to live in."


----------



## apbtmom76

I so suck at this game. I have no idea, Coletrain.

But here's one of mine - 

"You can't go that way. Never go that way."


----------



## Coletrain

Jr. said:


> Braveheart??
> 
> how about this.
> 
> "I mean just imagine if girls weren't weirded out by our boners and stuff and just like wanted to see them. I mean, you know, that's the world I one day want to live in."


Correct on Braveheart. Your quote is from Superbad.

abptmom76 is yours Labrynth?

" No, you said "wet shirt don't break," not "piss shirt bend bar"! "


----------



## apbtmom76

omg Coletrain you are correct. That is crazy. Never thought anyone would get it. Right on. IDK what yours is either.

Here's another one - 

"And get some Funyuns man, yeah"


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

apbtmom76 said:


> omg Coletrain you are correct. That is crazy. Never thought anyone would get it. Right on. IDK what yours is either.
> 
> Here's another one -
> 
> "And get some Funyuns man, yeah"


Half Baked!!

Let me try one....

"As long as people are still having premarital sex with many anonymous partners while at the same time experimenting with mind-expanding drugs in a consequence free environment, I'll be sound as a pound!"


----------



## apbtmom76

haha too easy but your right. I know I've heard yours before just can't place it. lol


----------



## BedlamBully

ericschevy said:


> Hmmm, Ace Ventura?
> 
> "Miss Nude America is on tonight".
> "Well how can you hear what she has to say?"
> "Who cares what she has to say."


Hmmm on of the Nightmares on Elm Street. the...1st one maybe??


----------



## PullDawgPits

" No, you said "wet shirt don't break," not "piss shirt bend bar"! "

Shanghai Knights?

Stephanie


----------



## bluefamily

*what about this one...*

"They're called boobs, Ed".....Ok so I just saw it this morning, but it is still a great line!


----------



## apbtmom76

haha that is Erin Brockovich with Julia Roberts, bluefamily. It is a great movie though.

ok ok here's one - 

"You call that a knife?"


----------



## ericschevy

BedlamBully said:


> Hmmm on of the Nightmares on Elm Street. the...1st one maybe??


Yupper..:thumbsup:


----------



## bluefamily

*I know, i know!!*



apbtmom76 said:


> haha that is Erin Brockovich with Julia Roberts, bluefamily. It is a great movie though.
> 
> ok ok here's one -
> 
> "You call that a knife?"


That is from Crocadile Dundee! 
Here is a gimme "Go ahead make my day!"


----------



## Lacy Lou

"It's a 1970 Trans Am, and it's all mine. I Rule!!!!" Which movie is that from? One of my very favorites of all time. :roll:


Answer to "Go ahead, make my day" Dirty Harry Still a great movie!

Another Quote: "Gotta Light?"


----------



## ames

I totally have no IDEA but this thread is funny. You gotta love spammers resurrecting oldies! lol

Hopefully someone will chime in. I feel like I say gotta light so much I can't even think in a movie hahaha

Oh and how come all Tye's movie quotes are about knives!?! hahaha.

"You idiots! These are not them! You've captured their stunt doubles!!"

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ok, spam link gone now... dont need anyone clickin on that lol.


i dont know any of the ones i read... but i have a few that i love!

"god creates dinosaurs, god destroys dinosaurs, god creates man, man destroys god, man creates dinosaur." "dinosaur eats man, woman inherits the earth!"

"its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission."

"why is all the rum gone? .....*stands up wobbly* oh thats why!"


----------



## Hornets Nest02

*Great movie*

OK greatest movie ever!

"Hey, baby, I'm almost single. My husband's on death row."


----------



## Saint Francis

I don't know if Coming to America is the greatest movie ever, but I like it.


"I think she fix...I think she fix, or she don't walk outta here"


----------



## Lacy Lou

*"It's a 1970 Trans Am and it's all mine. I rock!"* is from American Beauty. *"Gotta Light?" *is from the Clint Eastwood and Charlie Sheen movie The Rookie. :woof: :woof:


----------



## ames

havent seen those. That my problem I love sitcoms and dramas and dont want the movies that much anymore. I have HBO and Showtime for Game of Thrones, Dexter, The Big C and Homeland. lol OH WELL 

"You idiots! These are not them! You've captured their stunt doubles!!" was from Spaceballs! I LOVED space balls! lol


----------



## Saint Francis

Saint Francis said:


> I don't know if Coming to America is the greatest movie ever, but I like it.
> 
> "I think she fix...I think she fix, or she don't walk outta here"


"It's like floatin' on a cloud of titties"

Same awesome movie. Any guesses?


----------



## KMdogs

Saint Francis said:


> "It's like floatin' on a cloud of titties"
> 
> Same awesome movie. Any guesses?


Rush, isn't it?


----------



## Saint Francis

KMdogs said:


> Rush, isn't it?


Spot on! One of my favorites, although the subject matter isn't to everyone's liking...but great undercover cop/drug movie depicting the '70's. Very good soundtrack as well (Clapton).


----------



## Lacy Lou

I like Clapton


----------



## Saint Francis

Lacy Lou said:


> I like Clapton


Then you have good taste. Can't go wrong with 'ole Slowhand


----------



## Lacy Lou

"You call that a knife??? This is a knife!!!" Is from Crocodile Dundee.
How about 
"You go, we go."


----------

